# What does this behavior mean?



## YandereCapybara (Nov 27, 2017)

When I touch my budgie's head, he lowers his head to about chest level and closes his eyes. Only his head starts puffing up and getting very fluffy. If I scratch his neck, his head puffs up again and sometimes he closes his beak around my finger but doesn't bite down. Does anyone know what this means?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I've changed the title of your thread to something more descriptive.

It means he's comfortable and enjoying the touches.
Keep in mind that over time, he may decide he prefers not to be touched. 
If that happens, then be sure to respect his space.

Best wishes!*


----------



## YandereCapybara (Nov 27, 2017)

FaeryBee said:


> *I've changed the title of your thread to something more descriptive.
> 
> It means he's comfortable and enjoying the touches.
> Keep in mind that over time, he may decide he prefers not to be touched.
> ...


Thank you so much 
Today, I noticed he's started grinding his beak and tilting his head.
Does this mean I should leave him alone?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Grinding his beak and tilting his head simply means he's very content. (And, may be getting ready for a nap!)*


----------

